# Help With my Sights



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I need a little help with the sights on my K31. I cannot see them to save my life. The sights are totally black. Now, my problem is that I am right handed/left eye dominant, and seeing with my right eye alone is a real challenge. I'm sure outdoors it wouldn't be too bad of an issue, but right now I don't have access to an outdoor range. All I have is an indoor range that is rather dark inside (think shooting into a cave). I cannot aim with both eyes open because when I do I see two rifles. So I have to close my left eye. However, I can't even see the barrel let alone the front sight. 

The white paint doesn't help at all. So are there any suggestions as to what I can do with that front sight? I would rather not replace it if possible because I don't want to alter this rifle at all. I considered setting a flashlight on the table next to the bag I lay the rifle on to aim, but in order to do that I must "have permission from all other range users." Any ideas?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You might want to try a patch over your left eye and some Brights Sights brand paint. They have both high visibility and some that glow in the dark.

www.brightsights.com


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> You might want to try a patch over your left eye and some Brights Sights brand paint. They have both high visibility and some that glow in the dark.
> 
> www.brightsights.com


I was considering those. Apparently I am a rare breed of person who can see red clearer than green, so I was thinking about putting red brightsight paint on it and if it works I may dab the other guns as well.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

It's good paint, have you seen the glow in the dark paint yet? It works well and is easy to see.

The idea behind the eye patch is to let you keep the left eye open and not squint but make you use the right one to see and sight with. I've used it with some of my students, it really does work. 

Feel free to email or pm me if you have any questions I can help you with.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I too am right handed and left eye dominate. I just shoot rifles left handed. It works for me. It makes it difficult when shooting bolt actions. But the K31 is a straight bolt design. It should work pretty good. Just work the bolt with your left hand.

Also, you're left eye dominate for a reason. It is your strongest eye, in terms of usability. Use it to your advantage.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It isn't an issue with the pistols as I can shoot well with both hands. But when it comes to rifles and shotguns I just don't have the strength in my left arm to to do it for long. I can do AR15s with my left arm, but nothing else, it seems. I never can really get them seated right or anything.


----------

